
Visual Studio 2017 Version 15.6 Preview - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/12/07/visual-studio-2017-version-15-6-preview/
======
dgritsko
Real Time Test Discovery is a very welcome feature. The Python improvements
sound interesting too, does anyone that uses Visual Studio for Python
development care to comment what the experience is like? How does VS compare
to other popular Python IDEs (e.g. PyCharm)?

~~~
user5994461
Having used both at past employers, I'd say they are equivalent.

If you could change the theme and coloring to look the same, I'm not sure you
could be able to tell which is which.

------
tracker1
At this point I'm very happy with VS Code, but would love to see more UI
integration points for plugins and rendering. I'm not sure what this would
take, IFrames, etc... as right now plugin UX points seem to be very limited.

If the VS Code guys can get that improved, I don't see why most of the
features in VS proper couldn't be commercial extensions to VS Code. VS for Mac
is such a fragile install that I only finished it once and never used it much.

While this comment isn't specific to VS proper, I just frankly don't miss it,
and the VS Mac is so much of an also ran at this point. VS Code may not have
all the features, but it's very good and beyond pretty much any other code
editor at this point. It just needs better UI integrations imho for
plugin/extension authors.

